# 97 Altima no start



## WV_Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi,

I'm trying to help my nephew get his 97 Altima running again. It's currently in a no-start condition. 

Today I checked that it was getting fuel by pulling the fuel line off after the filter and seeing if there is output with the key on (there is) and that it's got spark (it does). I also changed the plugs since they needed it anyway, and scraped the corrosion off the rotor blade and cap contacts. Next I tried shooting some starting fluid to it while he cranked it over and that did nothing. I expected it would at least try to start with a dose of Ether, but it didn't.

The local parts guy says that we probably need to replace the crank sensor. I'm skeptical that would cause the no-start, so I wondered if anyone knows if it could really be the problem?

Another other question I have is if there's a way to test the fuel pump by measuring how much it puts out over time? Or do I need to splice a gauge into the line to test the pump?

Also, if anyone has other ideas about what could be wrong, I'm all ears. I'm pretty competent at fixing things, once I know what to do. On this car, I'm kind of clueless.

Thanks in advance, for any help.

Bob
Huntington, WV


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

If it has spark then the distributerer is good. Does the car crank at all when you turn the key?
Might be the Starter.


----------



## WV_Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

The car cranks fine, no problem there. So, starter OK, has spark, has fuel (maybe not enough?), won't hit on starter fluid (ether). What could be wrong here?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## WV_Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

No help, eh?


----------



## WV_Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

We fixed it - I was hired to fill in an abandoned swimming pool, and since I couldn't figure out what was wrong with the car without spending more money than it's worth, we just shoved it on the hole and covered it with dirt.

Seems to be about all a Nissan is good for anyway.

(Maybe now someone will look at this thread)


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

WV_Bob said:


> ....and scraped the corrosion off the rotor blade and cap contacts


And may have scraped away enough of the contact to get a good reliable spark over to the plugs while they're under compression, which takes much more energy to spark than if the plugs are just 'hanging out in the wind'



> The local parts guy says that we probably need to replace the crank sensor. I'm skeptical that would cause the no-start, so I wondered if anyone knows if it could really be the problem?


And a crank sensor (along with a cam sensor if equipped) helps the ECU determine not only crank angle for spark, but also #1 TDC. So, if the ECU doesn't know #1 TDC, it could spark all day, just not at the right time.


But since you buried the car, I guess it doesn't matter anyways, since apparently, that's all any Nissan is worth, any Nissan built in the U.S.A. I guess. I could be wrong. If you don't want it, I'll bet there's a dozen people around these forums that would want it...and I'll bet some of them have a HAYNES manual or some such item to help them figure out how to get it started.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

poor Altima.... its not its fault that the guy fixing it wasnt able to figure out the problem.:loser:

Couldve been a simple fix.


----------



## WV_Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Duh-mazing what it took to get a reply


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

WV_Bob said:


> Duh-mazing what it took to get a reply


Duh-mazing how much of Duh-time and Duh-effort got put in to Duh-project before it was buried.:fluffy:


----------

